# Tom Tom Airvent mount



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have been experimenting on airvent mount on my new TT.

Have come up with a few but this is the one i'm using at the moment? On my rather old Tom Tom XL.

Regards


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

How does this attach to the vent? Easily removable? Who is it made by?

I have tried one for my Garmin that clips to the front of the vent - but it's not very good


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ridgmont61 said:


> How does this attach to the vent? Easily removable? Who is it made by?
> 
> I have tried one for my Garmin that clips to the front of the vent - but it's not very good


Hello

It fits behind the vent as the vents pull out.

I had it made at work, for myself.

Regards


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

How much to make me one?


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

T7GTK said:


> How much to make me one?


I'll be interested too.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes that really looks good ....

And if there's a queue forming ~ I'd also be interested. :roll:

Looks nice and neat.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Where are you putting the power lead ?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Put me down for one too.

Nice thread. Like it.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would really like one of these to use with an iPhone


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

I would also be interested
Is it possible you could try to make a mount that can also rotate?..... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I work as a computer programmer for a Laser cutting company, and can design any bracket etc. The problem with the air vent is that the widith of the strip around the air vent is only a few mm wide and also has some cut outs to miss the mouldings on the air vent. So the mount will not rotate?

Note these where some prototypes I made for my Tom Tom mount.........


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Fine, mine can be static.

Let me know how much.

Ta,


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Likewise, deffo interested too!

But mine would have to be as the following link shows .... BUT to fit the Mk2 vent, the one shown is for Mk1

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=222986

I'd pay either via paypal, post or cheque, don't mind either way.

(mine is a Garmin Nuvi mount with sucker arm)


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Fine, mine can be static.
> 
> Let me know how much.
> 
> Ta,


Just to reaffirm, me too! Non-rotating is fine by me.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Only have details on my Tom Tom mount. Do not know how the Garmin Sat Navs fit?

Have done some that you can attatch a sucker too. Will have find a picture.

Regards


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

It shows how the Garmin sucker mount fits, on the pics in the link I supplied.

Yours may well be similar.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice work. Can I order one?

I would like one to fit to the centre-right vent with an area to attach a sucker. It would be a mirror image of the one in brittan's photo in this thread:

viewtopic.php?t=313629&p=2481027

Hope you can help. What's the price?


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

Is this a no go now
as member not replyed since 24th Jan?
Any updates................................................ :roll:


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Inked said:


> Is this a no go now
> as member not replyed since 24th Jan?
> Any updates................................................ :roll:


Hello

Sorry for for the delay, but if you look at my other recent posts. I have just fitted a new Sony XNV-LT77BT double Din sat/nav. So have been a bit busy.

When I get a bit of free time at work I'll have a look at making some Gamin, suitable mounts.

Can anybody tell me the diameter of the sucker? and does it need too one side?

Regards


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

I was thinking of sticking a TomTom Dashboard Mount Disc onto the bracket to be sure of having a good surface for the sucker. The Disc is 80mm in diameter.

I haven't got my TT yet so I can't measure exactly how it would fit but as per my post above, I think that to the right on the right-centre vent is what I want. Would it fit if the sucker area was at about 45 degrees from the vertical, if you see what I mean?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Will get some made in the near future, as above ie to one side with a 80mm pad on. Will post picture when made.

What price would people be prepaired to pay for the item?

Regards


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can they be slotted in and out as and when needed? Or are they a fairly permanent fixture?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

I just want the stand. The metal piece that attaches to the airvent and the metal stand that protrudes upwards.

How much OP?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ridgmont61 said:


> Can they be slotted in and out as and when needed? Or are they a fairly permanent fixture?


Hello

You have to pull out the airvent and slide onto the back of the airvent and then push the airvent back in, so fairly permenant. But could be taken off everytime?

Regards


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

dannyboyz4 said:


> I just want the stand. The metal piece that attaches to the airvent and the metal stand that protrudes upwards.
> 
> How much OP?


Hello

As they are made of Stainless Steel, what size do you want protruding upwards? ie hieght and width etc.

Regards


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

jont122 said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want the stand. The metal piece that attaches to the airvent and the metal stand that protrudes upwards.
> ...


7cm above the dashboard, say 3cm wide?


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Will get some made in the near future, as above ie to one side with a 80mm pad on. Will post picture when made.
> 
> ...


Excellent - just what I need.

As for the price, ultimately I think you have to decide, factoring in your costs, the quality, and how much you want as a reward for your effort. However, I can give a few examples which may help your thinking.

There used to be a guy on the Mark1 Forum who did various aluminium ones for £15.
Someone in the USA does something similar for 35 dollars.
Someone else on the Mark1 Forum charges £26 for powder-coated aluminium brackets. (He says that suckers will not stick to bare aluminium; don't know if that also applies to stainless steel.)
A Brodit ProClip bracket that fixes beside the radio is £15.50.

I hope that helps. I suggest that you name your price and see what reaction you get.

Thanks.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

dannyboyz4 said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboyz4 said:
> ...


Hello

So you want a bracket similar to the prototype ones I posted earlier, except without a hole in?

Regards


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Could anybody interested, please PM me with there requirements. ie size of pad (Dia), vertical or to one side etc, and I will see what I can do!

Regards


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could anybody interested, please PM me with there requirements. ie size of pad (Dia), vertical or to one side etc, and I will see what I can do!
> 
> Regards


Sent you PM.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

I received mine today - Thanks Jon.

A fine piece of work, exactly as specified. Thin but sturdy stainless steel. Very cleanly and precisely cut with no rough or sharp edges. Four very fine detail 'tabs' on the inside of the ring, which I assume are needed for a precision fit.

So, overall, totally impressed. What I cannot do yet though is try actually fitting it on a TT because mine is still on its way from the factory.

I have tried a sucker and it sticks OK so using stainless steel seems to avoid the reported problems of suckers not sticking to aluminium.

Update 21/02/2013 - this is a review of a prototype bracket; see my posting below for comments on its replacement.


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

Has the price been released on these?... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Are you able to make these for the mk1 TT? Would love one if so!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

here's a picture of the bracket made for ColinH.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Jon

Sent you a pm yesterday ...

Did you receive?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

RogerB said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> Sent you a pm yesterday ...
> 
> Did you receive?


Hello

Did recieve will look into it, in the near future.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

As you can see from my posting above, I was happy with the bracket that Jon sent to me. However, unprompted by me, Jon told me that it was only a prototype and he has sent me a new bracket.

The new one is identical to the previous one in all respects except that it is thicker - approx. 2mm instead of approx. 1mm. It is therefore much more rigid than the original which might have been prone to some vibration. The new one is really solid yet it is not chunky or bulky - it looks nicely slim. It has the same precision cutting and excellent finish as the previous one. Thanks Jon.

I just need the TT to put it on ... only a few more weeks ...


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Received my bracket from Jon .... thanks Jon. 

Excellent workmanship in good quality non-flexing stainless steel.

Worth the wait, and worth the money, very reasonable, thank you.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Received my mount today. Anyone have a guide in how to remove the air vent?


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

GlasgowEd said:


> Received my mount today. Anyone have a guide in how to remove the air vent?


Open the vent roughly half way, approx 45 degrees from the vertical, then get your finger nails behind the vent and ease it out gradually, pulling it equally around the vent itself ... mine was quite tight. When it comes out you'll see a foam gasket that helps to seal the back of the vent into a plastic rectangular duct behind the dash. Pulling it gently but firmly saves the foam seal from damage. Take note of how it came out, you'll see the adjuster mechanism. 
Slide the bracket over the vent body in the correct orientation you want it, and refit the vent firmly in place.
I wouldn't be tempted to use screwdrivers for leverage, you'd mark the dash. :wink: 
Tip: Even though Jon did a great job with good quality stainless, I found that my Garmin would occasionally drop off, so I bought a new black plastic roundel that sticks to the bracket, like the original Garmin supplied one .... from Ebay.
It finishes it off very nicely, and doesn't look out of place, when the Garmin is not mounted.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Does anybody else want a Bracket, if so please pM me with your requirements.................

Regards


----------



## nycchester (Feb 17, 2013)

I recently bought an adjustable air vent mount for my Garmin GPS at an auto parts place for around US$12 that holds a GPS, tablet, cell phone, etc, directly in front of the vent so that it doesn't interfere with your field of vision while looking out the windshield. WalMart also carries them. And there are dozens of models sold on eBAY including a weird one that mounts inside the slot on a CD player.

Cheers,

duggo


----------



## scoobeesnac (Nov 12, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anybody else want a Bracket, if so please pM me with your requirements.................
> 
> Regards


Hi, would you be able to reproduce the "V5/DIY" ring http://images56.fotki.com/v541/photos/7/7305/1460783/Gadgetts005-vi.jpg

I'm looking to mount an iPhone using a Brodit/Proclip holder.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

scoobeesnac said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hello

I could make you one of those, but my baracket has is keyed to fit the airvent and stop it turning round. Does this bracket need to be fitted as photographed ie turned round 45 degrees etc or vertical?

Would need some dimensions ie length of tab, diameters and hole size etc,

Regards


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Sure you have seen this all but I find this is a Fantastic solution, grips well and holds sat navs or iphones.

http://www.breffo.com/products/spiderpodium-black


----------



## John-Boy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I have just registered...please can you inform me how I can contact Jont122 as I would like a Tom Tom bracket made as well?!!!


----------



## graders (Nov 8, 2009)

hi i would love one of these as well. i also cant pm so if jont can contact me that would be great? what price are u charging i have a htc one


----------



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

Fantastic product and service from Jont.
I ordered on Sunday evening and my mount turned up on Tuesday.
Many thanks.


----------



## shipper (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,

I would be quite keen to get one of these! Sorry I Can't PM as I'm a newish member. Would you be prepared to post to Australia? (naturally I would be happy to pay the postage!)

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

As well as fantastic service from JonT, it took minutes to install and does exactly what I wanted it to.


----------



## shipper (Mar 21, 2010)

mine just arrived yesterday (all the way down here in Melbourne in less than a week - awesome!)

what a nice bit of kit! - nicely made and perfect for the job! A doddle to fit and the sat nav sucker sticks on like a sticky thing!

Thanks Jon! you made my week! - now to play 'hide the wire'!

Best regards, Paul


----------



## shipper (Mar 21, 2010)

mine just arrived yesterday (all the way down here in Melbourne in less than a week - awesome!)

what a nice bit of kit! - nicely made and perfect for the job! A doddle to fit and the sat nav sucker sticks on like a sticky thing!

Thanks Jon! you made my week! - now to play 'hide the wire'!

Best regards, Paul


----------



## zzrob (Sep 28, 2013)

Jont122 Can you PM me please as I want one


----------



## John-Boy (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for mine Jont! Greatly appreciated and good workmanship.


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

After trawling all over the internet and finding no solution I think I am going to go for one of these if they are still being made?

Did see the Brodit ProClip for the lower centre console but they have discontinued it 

Wanted this as I was looking to mount my Samsung Note 8.

This may well be ideal for this but it may be a bit on the heavy side for the bracket.

I will have something to mount my phone on at least.

So I would require it without any holes, so that I could mount a bracket to it.

I am unable to pm due to being a newbie so email cjones77(at)sky.com or I believe I can receive pm's?

*Edit*
Came across this thread of mounts for the mk1 TT that go between 2 vents, wondered if this maybe stronger and if this is possible on the mk2

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=308791&p=2452565&hilit=air+vent+mount#p2452565

Thanks in advance

Carl


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

N77 said:


> After trawling all over the internet and finding no solution I think I am going to go for one of these if they are still being made?
> 
> Did see the Brodit ProClip for the lower centre console but they have discontinued it
> 
> ...


Hello

It's possible to make a mount that fits between two air vents but the gap between them is only 22mm?

So unless your mount is smaller than this it won't fit?

Regards


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

jont122 said:


> N77 said:
> 
> 
> > After trawling all over the internet and finding no solution I think I am going to go for one of these if they are still being made?
> ...


I saw this photo, so would need to find some way of lifting it off the bracket.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

N77 said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > N77 said:
> ...


Hello

If you could find out what size the mount is where it attaches to the bracket. I could make you a custom bracket.

Regards


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> If you could find out what size the mount is where it attaches to the bracket. I could make you a custom bracket.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Thanks for your help but I managed to find an alternative solution and for my purposes of holding a Tablet, I didn't really want it covering the entire dash :lol:

Thanks anyway 

Here is what I managed to find.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=444618


----------



## JeffSimpson (Nov 2, 2013)

Jon,

I'd like a bracket for my MKII.

I'd want it at around 45 degrees to the upper right of the right hand vent with a tab sized for a Brodit phone holder (I can get the dimensions) - preferably with threaded holes to screw it straight on to the tab.

Would this be possible?

Jeff


----------



## JeffSimpson (Nov 2, 2013)

Jon,

Thanks for your reply - I can't PM yet so I'll post my dimensions here or perhaps you can send me your email.

J

'58 Plate TDi
Phantom Black
19" Audi 7 Double Spoke


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

This won't be to everyone's taste (or approval) but I've had a busy morning...


























Well I like it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The picture of the ipad attached to a mk1 double vent mount was mine 

Does the OP have any single vent mounts for the mk1 ?


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

I cannot PM yet, are these Mk2 Airvent mounts still available?

If so, please could I have a price and delivery?

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## johnponting (Jun 27, 2017)

A month ago, after 17 years of daily driver ownership, I sold my latest MG and bought a 2012 TT Roadster. Wish I'd done it earlier. A few years earlier and I would have been able to solve the Garmin mounting problem.

Wonder if anybody out there might have a vent mountains around that they no longer need?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I went with the center vent disk mount too. I didn't want any tell-tale sign I have a navi in there and no one looks twice at the vents. Works great, no problems. Just gutted the center vent, epoxied the disk inside and that was it.

I do polish the surface every so often with Meguiar's PlastX. It removes any dirt build up and micro scratches that affect the suction cup adhesion. Works great! Just polish in a circular motion to avoid linear scratches and it's good to go!


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I went with the center vent disk mount too. I didn't want any tell-tale sign I have a navi in there and no one looks twice at the vents. Works great, no problems. Just gutted the center vent, epoxied the disk inside and that was it.
> 
> I do polish the surface every so often with Meguiar's PlastX. It removes any dirt build up and micro scratches that affect the suction cup adhesion. Works great! Just polish in a circular motion to avoid linear scratches and it's good to go!


Basically what I did a couple of years ago, otherwise the satnav blocks too much of the windscreen. Ran power from the fuse box into the back of the mount. Works perfectly.


----------



## johnponting (Jun 27, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I went with the center vent disk mount too. I didn't want any tell-tale sign I have a navi in there and no one looks twice at the vents. Works great, no problems. Just gutted the center vent, epoxied the disk inside and that was it.!


Like this solution - certainly worth a try. I have ordered an extra vent via ebay and already have a couple of "fuse extenders" ready for power supply from fusebox, behind dash and exit through vent. If it works, I'll post could be a couple of weeks.st pics but


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I used this USB 2.0 Cable Type A to Micro B and just removed the cable from the plastic housing. The cable is very flat and thin so you can route it out of the edge of the vent without any fit up issues. Then extend it out an couple of inches directly to your TomTom and your good to go. When not in use, it just hangs there. The other option is to come out of the top of the RNS-E bezel. Either way works.This is then plugged into a two-port, USB/12V connector, then to a piggy-back fuse block connector so it powers my TomTom and my Dash cam.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_no ... egree+Plug


----------

